# Authors on 99 cent website...anymore freebies??



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

I hope this reaches a good majority of the authors that have their 99 cent ebook posted on our blog.

I'm trying to come up with a gimmick to get more readers circulating the site on a more frequent basis.

*My question to you is this, would you consider giving away 1 free book? Or if you have multiple books on the site, would you consider giving away 1 free copy of each book? *

I'm trying to think big...possibly giving away 100 free books, being that we'd only have to pay 99 cents each, it wouldn't be much out of our pocket, but would bring in some readers.

I'm still getting the details figured out, but please post your name and book title in a reply if you're down to help bring more traffic to our little mini library of 99 cent ebooks, by donating a free ebook. 

http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

One free book?  No problem.  
Lacy Maran & Kevin Michael -- The New Wizard Of Oz


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Sure, I'd give away a free book.

Victorine Lieske - Not What She Seems


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Sure, I'm in.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Tyler, promised myself I wouldn't give any more books away, but what they heck.  Sure, I'm in.

Linda S. Prather - The Gifts, A Jacody Ives Mystery


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Tyler, add me to the list.  I'll happily give a free copy of any of the below listed books (in my signature block)  I have the .mobi file to send to your receipient.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm in.   

Karen


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

I'd be happy to email anyone a copy of my book. I think authors using the gifting function is a little silly.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I'll play


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Linda, Sandra, and Gordon,

I'll gladly add your 99 cent books to my list, if that's okay. If you can reply back with:

title
author
genre
1 line description

Then I'll add to my webpage http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

sure.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Sure. Here's my info 

title: Crazy For You
author: Sandra Edwards
genre: Contemporary Romance
1 line description: A rags to riches tale set against the backdrop of the 80s, movie stars & rock-n-roll

title: Secondary Targets
author: Sandra Edwards
genre: Suspense w/romantic elements
1 line description: What if you woke up one day and found out everything you thought you knew about your father turned out to be a lie?

Thanks,
Sandy


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I'll do it.
Dawn


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

book title: Farthest Space: The Wrath of Jan
author: Ellen Fisher
genre: Sci-fi romance spoof
1 line description for your book: Captain Steven T. McNeill, famous explorer and even more famous playboy, finds himself stranded on an remote planet, alone except for his gorgeous, lavender-haired first officer Vaish and a neurotic computer named Fred.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Sure.  I'd like to participage.  Keep me posted.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm in.

_The Journey_ by Laura Lond, book 1 of The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres trilogy.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

I'd like to give away one free book, too.


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes, definitely.  

Searching For Meredith Love
The Truth About Dating


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Duh... I'd do that.


----------



## Ruth Ann Nordin (Sep 24, 2010)

I'll be happy to submit a free book.

*title* - What Nathan Wants
*author* - Ruth Ann Nordin
*genre * - contemporary romantic comedy
*1 line description* - A forty-year-old man interviews all the single women in his company, and much to her horror, the winner gets to be his wife.

How does this free book thing work? Should we send you a copy of it?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

A gift a copy. Just let me know.


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

I haver no problem with gift copies.   Just let me know how many you need. 
Title: Symposia: Short Stories about Life in the Modern West
Author: Harclubs Bartag
Genre: Humour
Every civilisation needs time to reflect on what's important, in days of old it was love or honour or knowledge; times have changed.


----------



## James Roy Daley (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes, absolutely. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Ruth Ann Nordin said:


> I'll be happy to submit a free book.
> 
> *title* - What Nathan Wants
> *author* - Ruth Ann Nordin
> ...


Ruth, just hold on to it for now. It would be set up, if a reader specifically requests your 1 free copy, then I'd get their email address to you and you could either "gift" it to them through Amazon or send an email with it to their Kindle. Gifting would probably be easiest and wouldn't cost them anything.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd love to have my book added as well.

Title:  Sojourner
Author:  Maria Rachel Hooley
Genre:  YA paranormal romance, urban fantasy
1 line description:  She knew an angel was watching her, but she didn't know why.

And I'd be glad to send a Smashwords coupon code, if that would be okay.


----------



## Lucy Kevin (Jan 22, 2011)

I'd love to have my $.99 book added, too! (I'd be happy to give away one of each of my $.99 books, actually, so I'll list them both.)

BOOK 1
Title: Seattle Girl (A young adult romance about love, sex...and my really big mouth)
Author: Lucy Kevin
Genre: teen romance/chick lit
Description: The first time Georgia get behind a mic at her college radio station (because of a guy, of course...), she's hooked and amazed to find a job where a boss would appreciate her big mouth. Too bad being a smart-mouth can't keep her from getting hurt by one jerk after another. With help from her friends - and loyal listeners - will she finally figure out the real deal about love, sex...and herself.

BOOK 2
Title: Falling Fast (A romantic comedy about friendship, family...and unexpected love)
Author: Lucy Kevin
Genre: romantic comedy for teens and adults
Description: When Alexa, a writer, poses as an undercover contestant on reality TV's "Falling For Mr. Right" she's surprised to find that Brandon (Mr. Right) isn't at all the arrogant, fame-hungry man she thought he'd be. What's Alexa supposed to do when she finds herself falling way too fast for the man she's supposed to tear apart in her first big feature story?

Thanks
Lucy 
http://lucykevin.blogspot.com


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Newly added books to the collection:

http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html

Steve Silkin
Sandra Edwards
Ruth Nordin
Ellen Fisher


----------



## Mr. RAD (Jan 4, 2011)

Put me in the game, coach. 

*Title:* The Pearl of Great Price: A Tale
*Author:* Roshawn Dawson
*Genre:* Fiction/Short Story or Fiction/General
*Dscrptn:* A young slave must acquire the legendary pearl of great price _and_ get his freedom before it's too late. (Written in Early Modern English)

Never gifted a book before. How's that done?


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

I had internet problems tonight and forget whether I opted in or just intended to so count me in for a free book.
Ann


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Count me in. Can I offer a coupon at smashwords for a free copy?

Mel


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Sure!  I can offer a Smashwords coupon.  Would that suffice?

Title: Celebrity Space
Author: Alain Gomez
Genre: Sci Fi Short Story
Description: A spaceport worker's first day on the job jitters turn out to be well-founded fears.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes, I'm OK with giving away a free copy.


----------



## OliverCrommer (May 17, 2010)

I'd love to do it too.

Title: My Christmas Angels
Author: Jason W. Chan
Genre: Inspirational Fiction
Description: An inspirational Christmas story about a homeless guy whose daughter falls into a coma. Overwhelmed by grief, he buries his sorrow doing good deeds, proving through the greatest tragedy can come the greatest blessing.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

yup.
and I'll offer my new one when it's released in Feb.

Pray for Reign
Thea Atkinson
historical fiction
It's just another Anne Boleyn tale (weird, but that stupid tag line seems to be working)


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm in with both We Interrupt This Date and Night Camp.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

I'm in for a copy each of Failing Test and Duality.

Thanks.

J.M.


----------



## John Brinling (Jul 25, 2010)

Absolutely. Count me in.
"Quarantine" by John Brinling
Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## DonnaBurgess (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm in.  I'll do Darklands & Breaths in Winter.

(I've already given away so many, one more isn't gonna hurt)


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

J.M. Pierce said:


> I'm in for a copy each of Failing Test and Duality.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> J.M.


JM...I'll add Duality to the list of 99 cent books if you don't mind


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Mr. RAD said:


> Put me in the game, coach.
> 
> *Title:* The Pearl of Great Price: A Tale
> *Author:* Roshawn Dawson
> ...


Mr. Rad...gifting is pretty simple. Go to your Amazon page, where your book is located. Click on the right hand side, "Give as a gift", and then Amazon will allow you to enter a recipient's email address, and you pay for it. It goes to their email box within seconds and then they just "accept" it and it goes to their Kindle. A very cool process if I must say so myself


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

melcom said:


> Count me in. Can I offer a coupon at smashwords for a free copy?
> 
> Mel


Mel & Alain...sure Smashwords coupons are fine, as long as they are able to receive a freebie.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Count me in - if I can manage to work the gift thingy.


----------



## par2323 (Nov 22, 2010)

You can include me in your 99 cent giveaway.

_Sounds of Murder_
Patricia Rockwell
cozy mystery
An acoustics expert solves crimes using only sound clues


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Count me in - if I can manage to work the gift thingy.


Don't worry, Jan. I can help you out if you need it. It's really very simple and user friendly  ...for both readers and authors.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks everybody for your generosity!!! You guys are great!  I have about 35 freebies right now.  I'm hoping for 50 and then I can launch my idea.  Keep this thread bookmarked so you'll know what's going on and help promote it as well .


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## tonyaplank (Jun 14, 2010)

I'll add my book as well.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Free books is an idea - do it all the time. However, be aware that Smashwords March Madness is soon approaching, where the discounts fly rampant and the free books flow like water. I always join that, because during the sale, eBook sales on Amazon plummet, especially this year with many of the former 99 centers raising their prices to 2.99. However, even 99 cents is tough when Mark runs his wonderful annual, month long sale.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks Monique and Tonya!  

Edward....does that mean I could offer 1 copy of each of your 5 for free? It will be done way before March


----------



## Lucy Kevin (Jan 22, 2011)

Tyler,

Thanks for adding me to your blog. And yes, I would love for you to give away a copy of both SEATTLE GIRL and FALLING FAST.

Thanks!
Lucy
http://lucykevin.blogspot.com


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Of course. Just need the details and how many takers as I keep accurate counts of books in circulation as I head for the 10,000 milestone.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Of course. Just need the details and how many takers as I keep accurate counts of books in circulation as I head for the 10,000 milestone.


Thanks Edward! And you wouldn't have to send the books to me, I'd reach out to you and let you know when a reader chooses one of your books. Then it would be up to you to get them their freebie  I will post more details hopefully tomorrow once I get it all worked out. Thanks!


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Tyler Nunnally said:


> Mel & Alain...sure Smashwords coupons are fine, as long as they are able to receive a freebie.


Of course. For Smashwords I would just email them the coupon code and tell them how long it's good for.

But I didn't know about the gifting option on Amazon. Whichever is easiest.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I would use a smashword coupon just like the ones set up for Operation ebook dropl


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I'd be happy to!


----------



## Ruth Ann Nordin (Sep 24, 2010)

Tyler Nunnally said:


> Ruth, just hold on to it for now. It would be set up, if a reader specifically requests your 1 free copy, then I'd get their email address to you and you could either "gift" it to them through Amazon or send an email with it to their Kindle. Gifting would probably be easiest and wouldn't cost them anything.


Sounds good. Thanks!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Joel Arnold said:


> I'd be happy to!


Thanks Joel!


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Sounds fun. Please add me.

Christopher Bunn - The Model Universe & Other Stories


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

... yes i'd gladly give a free copy or two or three or four or five ...


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Christopher Bunn said:


> Sounds fun. Please add me.
> 
> Christopher Bunn - The Model Universe & Other Stories


Chris, I will definitely add you. This is a thread continued from a venture some of the other 99 cent authors have been participating with me on. If you can reply back with your

book title
genre
1 line description

...and then I'll put you up on my page and offer a freebie for my promotion starting tomorrow  Thanks!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Tyler

I'd be happy to gift The Necromancer and The Living Image.  Count me in.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi everybody! I appreciate all your generosity, that has helped to make this promotion possible. Below is what I have posted on my blog, and what will start tomorrow. I hope it works....all we can do it try  If any authors feel that this is not something that they want to be involved in, please let me know and I will take your book off the freebie list. Thanks for everything, guys! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Winter Madness BOGO... 
Buy One Get One FREE!*

*Starting at noon, Sunday January 23, 2011

More than 50 generous authors are donating FREE ebooks to readers.

*How it works: *

For each book purchased from our 99 cent collection (starting at noon E.S.T. 1/23/11), the reader can choose a FREE book of choice within the collection. Each of the 50+ authors have agreed to donate 1 copy of their books, so this great opportunity is on a 1st come, 1st serve basis.

** To receive your free ebook, simply email a copy of your receipt from Amazon to [email protected]
AND indicate in your email the title of the ebook you would like to receive a free copy of.

Books that are available to choose as a freebie, after any other book is bought are indicated with a ***

To see more... http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Tyler Nunnally said:


> Chris, I will definitely add you. This is a thread continued from a venture some of the other 99 cent authors have been participating with me on. If you can reply back with your
> 
> book title
> genre
> ...


Sure thing.

The Model Universe & Other Stories
Sci-Fi
An odd and unusual collection of dystopian, space opera and slightly macabre musings on everything from the universe to the nature of good and evil.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Philip (Falling Star) & Anthony (Choke on Lies)....

I got both of your messages on the other thread.  I will add you.  Thank you!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

STARTED 10 minutes ago.......HOPE THIS PANS OUT AND EVERYONE can get a few extra sales today 

Pass the word

Winter Madness BOGO... 
Buy One Get One FREE!

*Starting at noon, Sunday January 23, 2011

More than 50 generous authors are donating FREE ebooks to readers.

http://www.ExcuseMeMissPTD.blogspot.com


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Hope it works. I tweeted it. 

Btw, you have a comment asking what time zone the "noon" is. You might clarify on the main page.

Good luck to us all!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks Monique!  The home page does say E.S.T. noon, but I forgot it on one spot.  

Have sold 2 and given away 2 so far!!!

Congrats....Sandra Edwards "Crazy for You" was the 1st requested book!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I retweeted Monique. This is fun!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I like my placement! I'll Tweet and Facebook it.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

It is   Lots of people on there now....SHOPPING LOL

Site has gotten almost 60 visits in the last 30 minutes...hope they buy soon!!


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm in as well

Title: Ain't No Sunshine
Author: Leslie DuBois
Genre: Romance/Mystery
Description: In 1970's Virginia, living for love can kill you.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I dugg it, retweeted, and Facebooked!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Tyler, will you take the asterisks off as soon as the free book has been given?


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Sybil Nelson said:


> I'm in as well
> 
> Title: Ain't No Sunshine
> Author: Leslie DuBois
> ...


Sorry Leslie, I can add you, BUT not until later tonight, because my site goes down while I'm editing it. I will add you later though! Thanks!

Thanks LC!!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> Tyler, will you take the asterisks off as soon as the free book has been given?


Yes, as soon as I can. I have taken down a couple that were already given to readers.

I will email the author through here with the reader's email address after I receive the proof that they have bought a book off the site.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Great Tyler--I tweeted and FBed.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

SuzanneTyrpak said:


> Great Tyler--I tweeted and FBed.


Thank you Suzanne!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

If anyone's curious...

10 books have been sold from the 99 cent page, and so 10 books have been given away as freebies.

There are still 48 books left to be given out to buyers


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

22 books sold, from our 99 cent authors, and 22 "gifted" freebies!

Please continue to spread the word, because the giveaway will continue until all the freebies are gone.

http://www.ExcuseMeMissPTD.blogspot.com


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm in.

The Father's Child
suspense/thriller
John Truman, a bright, introverted, college student, belongs to the New Dawn...he just doesn't know it yet. 

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Everyone!  If anymore authors who didn't already offer a free book, would like to....the Winter Madness BOGO (Buy One Get One Free) is still going on.  There's almost 30 books left, so we'll keep it going at least for a few more days, to try to reel in some more readers.  

Thanks for all the freebies, everyone


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Sybil Nelson said:


> I'm in as well
> 
> Title: Ain't No Sunshine
> Author: Leslie DuBois
> ...


Sybil...I have added your book to the collection and marked it as having a free copy available  Thanks!


----------



## MattLaube (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi there,

I would add "Ancient Awakening" to the list. It typically goes for 99 cents and I certainly don't mind giving away a copy of the book. In fact I'm giving away books to anyone who is interested for the next few days on Smashwords(with coupon EY59E). I can send an epub if that works as well.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

MattLaube said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I would add "Ancient Awakening" to the list. It typically goes for 99 cents and I certainly don't mind giving away a copy of the book. In fact I'm giving away books to anyone who is interested for the next few days on Smashwords(with coupon EY59E). I can send an epub if that works as well.


Sounds good, Matt! If you could reply back with the following info I'll add it to the 99 cent collection.

title
genre
1 line description (please only one line)

Thanks


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Ive been FB and tweeting like crazy


----------



## MattLaube (Jan 26, 2011)

Title : Ancient Awakening
Genre: Horror
Description:  An immortal demon hunter named Joseph Miller, who wakes up in Newark, New Jersey after being dead for 100 years, to find the hospital he is in run by demons.

Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

theapatra said:


> Ive been FB and tweeting like crazy


LOL...Me too Thea! Thanks for all your hard work  I typed up the results so far, but put it on a separate thread, maybe I shouldn't have. Actually, maybe I'll try to post it on this thread.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello 99 cent authors ;-) I thought some of you might be curious as to how the Winter Madness BOGO promotion is going. So, below I have listed all the books and how many copies have sold through the promotion, as well as books that were requested as freebies. Buyers are still straggling in today, and hopefully will for a few days.

*Books bought:*

Evil Puppies - 1
Breadwinners - 1
Bye Bye Baby - 1
All for Aaron - 2
The Patriot Paradox - 2
Secondary Targets - 1
Love Means Nothin' - 1
Serial Quiller - 1
Shiny Green Shoes - 1
Seattle Girl - 1
What Nathan Wants - 1
Jule Reigh and the Jim Stone - 1
Dating A Spy - 1
Down the Drain - 2
Blue Bells of Scotland - 2
Darkness and the Devil Behind - 2
Storm of Magick - 1
Portal - 1
Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland - 1
Take the Monkeys and Run - 1
The Living Image - 1
Sounds of Murder - 1
Smoke on the Water - 2
Quarantine - 1
Out of Time (Monique) - 1
The Truth about Dating - 1
Something to Read on the Plane - 1
But Can you drink the water - 1

*Books that were requested as the freebie after buying a book:*

Crazy for you
Swallow
Out of Time (Monique)
Cries in the Dark
Can you Drink the Water?
The Academician
The Breadwinners
Pray for Reign
The Telescope Builder
Falling Fast
The New Wizard of Oz
Take the Monkeys and Run
One Quick Kiss
The Truth about Dating
Powerless
Unholy Angels
Falling Star
Cameo
Not What She Seems
We Interrupt this Date
Sounds of Murder
The Necromancer
Death Rhythm
Tempest
No Irish Need Apply
Model Universe
A Galaxy at War
Impeding Justice
Choke on your Lies
Secondary Targets
Death has a Name
Farthest Space: Wrath of Jan
Calling Crow

33 freebies given away total thus far....I'm still running the contest, so if anyone wants to continue promoting it, please do. There are still 27 free books available.

http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html

Thanks!!


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

i will tweet again (as opposed to re-tweet) right now!!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Steve Silkin said:


> i will tweet again (as opposed to re-tweet) right now!!


Thanks Steve...keep tweeting


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi everyone! I have continued to put more books on this 99 cent page. There are currently over 165 titles and more than 60 being offered for FREE in the BOGO promotion.

Please continue to direct traffic towards the site...I'm continuing to try to stretch out the circle of viewers if at all possible.

http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/99-cent-ebooks.html Thanks a million for everyone's hard work making this possible


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Tyler,
I'm not sure I posted my response in the right place. Sorry if this is a repeat.

Yes.. I will gladly give away a free copy of my 99 cent book.

_*The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland, Age 42 and Three-Quarters*_

genre: Comedy Mystery

One liner:
A murder by beheading sends Alice Harte, reluctant real estate broker for thugs, running into the arms of Nigel Channing, a charming British con man.

Link to Kindle sales page:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003BIGFSE/


----------

